# Windows 8.1 Wifi2 limited



## ndombeled (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello everyone, new here.

Haven't had any issues with windows till now.

For the background, I have been using my Hp-15 laptop for 5 years. A year ago I gave it for repair due to battery issues. Since then I see 'Wifi 2' appearing instead of 'Wifi' and since a week, after 5 minutes of browsing internet, it goes to 'limited' and I can't use it anymore.

My driver is : Intel Centrino N 1000
OS: Windows 8.1

I have tried:
- Updating driver.
- Resetting tcp/ip stack via cmd
- ipconfig/reset and renew
- checked via static and dynamic ips in ipv4 and ipv6 config
- Uninstalling current driver and installing a new one from Hp driver website.
- It behaved the same on another wifi network, which means the problem is not with the router right? I am able to use router with all other gadgets.

None of it worked. I am planning to buy a new laptop after the pandemic. But right now, it's important for me as I cannot get my work done. Please help.


----------



## Rhcp1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Make sure you are not on a metered connection. Usually when my network is showing limited then resetting the router will get it working again. There might also be an outage in your area and in that case there isn't much you can do.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Windows* key*+R* in the *Run* box type *ncpa.cpl *and press enter. Do you have more then one WiFi adapter listed? Right click your WiFi adapter, if you don't like the name WiFi 2 you can Rename it. 
Click* Properties*/ scroll down to* Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IP)*Select it and click *Properties*. Make sure the Radio buttons for _Obtain an IP Address automatically_ is selected.
You can add the Google DNS server. Put a check in *Use the following DNS Server Address: *
preferred-*8.8.8.8*
Alternate *8.8.4.4* click OK and reboot the computer


----------



## TonyDi (Oct 28, 2015)

Your wireless network adapter may just be failing. You can replace the wireless network adapter or obtain a USB/Wireless adapter. 

if you want to go the USB adapter route, just do a search for USB to Wireless adapter. They vary in price. I picked up one for about $6 from a local store that worked just fine.


----------

